# Munich airport  Audi Commercial



## janok (Aug 23, 2011)

During a visit in Munich I brought my tripod. I like the contrast and try to emphasize it by increasing the contrast en reducing the colors. Pls let me know if you have any suggestions.



Munich airport by janokiese, on Flickr
__________________
 Jan O. Kiese | main blog *Photo4dummies* or visit my *Facebook* page


----------



## Twilight (Aug 23, 2011)

Great PP! I like the futuristic look!


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Aug 27, 2011)

I love how the lines from the entrance area emanate from the corner of the building to your position. The graphics on the building make a very cool subject. The sky's a little rough though. Looks hazy,sort of dull. Other than that the image is very striking and has awesome depth. Keep it up!


----------

